# I just wanted to ask..........



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Is my advice on here any good?
I only ask because a certain member on this forum is saying that all i do is stick my nose in things and i don't help.

He has become aggressive towards me now and miss_freak_of_nature 

He has really upset me and i'm now i don't feel like coming back to the abuse he throws at me


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

report him hun


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I have done....twice now


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

he might of had a warning


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

Illegitimi non carborundum 

i am new to the forum and in my few short days here i have learnt that some people are lovely and will try and help or give their experiences in the hope that that helps...

others however, seem to like to know best and are not constructive in their comments. they seem to feel the need to put others down in the hope that they will feel better / more knowledgeable etc etc.

The majority here are lovely!! 
don't let 2 people get you down.
keep reporting, it can only go unresolved for so long...


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

It's been sorted now


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Is my advice on here any good?
> I only ask because a certain member on this forum is saying that all i do is stick my nose in things and i don't help.
> 
> He has become aggressive towards me now and miss_freak_of_nature
> ...


Marica...

Well You have helped me when i had a question.. and you answered it 

You carry on what you are doing petal there is no place for cyber bullies on here if you go they won simple as that they all big brave person with a screen in front of them 

You do a lovley job with advise and stuff...:thumbsup:

As said before REPORT and keep reporting until somethings done about it!!

Hope you stay


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

grrrr! He's at it again 

I hope 3 red dogs is online soon.

I think it may be time to use the ignore function....


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Marcia said:


> grrrr! He's at it again
> 
> I hope 3 red dogs is online soon.
> 
> I think it may be time to use the ignore function....


Marica Name and shame!!!,,, in big red letters!!!!!..


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't think i can but i can point you in the direction of the thread.

It's in the small animal classifieds.....guinea pig free to a good home.....


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Just put him on ignore petal best way for people like this 

People who know you will know you are a nice person and give good advise and other will watch out for you..


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks hun


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Marcia, I can't belive you are actually asking this question, you are a wonderful person who only ever gives your opinion when asked or when the well being of an animal is at risk, dont let them win by realising they have upset you hun.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Marcia, I can't belive you are actually asking this question, you are a wonderful person who only ever gives your opinion when asked or when the well being of an animal is at risk, dont let them win by realising they have upset you hun.


Thanks TDM 
He's on my ignore list so i'll be fine now 
A confrontation is not worth it anyway


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I didn;t see the actualy comments but...

Marcia you are a wonderful person, obviously dedicated to your animals and give GREAT advice. Don;t get run down by a guy who seems determined to take on every animals he can...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------

